# Chamber cap



## El Guapo (Mar 14, 2016)

Has anyone ever used a plastic DWV flexible cap for a chamber with cactus juice? I had a removable cap fail on me and thought this looked like a potentially viable option. I can buy a PVC cap and glue, but I would prefer to keep the ability to remove the cap for cleaning. Is there any reason not to use this?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/4-in-Plastic-DWV-Flexible-Cap-PQC-104/100372305


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Has anyone ever used a plastic DWV flexible cap for a chamber with cactus juice? I had a removable cap fail on me and thought this looked like a potentially viable option. I can buy a PVC cap and glue, but I would prefer to keep the ability to remove the cap for cleaning. Is there any reason not to use this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/4-in-Plastic-DWV-Flexible-Cap-PQC-104/100372305



Not strong enough, it'll poop like a balloon under a full vacuum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 14, 2016)

Are there any options for a removable cap or do I just need to suck it up and glue a fixed cap on there?


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd go for one of these. You will need to sand till it slips on easily. Fashion a rubber seal and make it remove able. http://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/44...VyjACLW_F5NTExD9KmOz-4y2lY65IdH9a0aAlvo8P8HAQ


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 14, 2016)

TimR said:


> I'd go for one of these. You will need to sand till it slips on easily. Fashion a rubber seal and make it remove able. http://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/44...VyjACLW_F5NTExD9KmOz-4y2lY65IdH9a0aAlvo8P8HAQ


Do you think that will still give a good enough seal for when I release the vacuum to let the blanks soak?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Do you think that will still give a good enough seal for when I release the vacuum to let the blanks soak?



I don't think so since you won't have vacuum keeping the seal tight. All my chambers have the bottom fixed on to them. Unless your chamber is really tall it should still be fairly easy to clean. Maybe post a picture of the cap that failed?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> ...it'll *poop* like a balloon under a full vacuum



Interesting... Very interesting.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Interesting... Very interesting.



Yep, you'll have $hit everywhere.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Interesting... Very interesting.


That's great... I missed it the first time!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> That's great... I missed it the first time!



So did I, My phone must have liked that better than Pop.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 14, 2016)

I had a friend mill the inside of a PVC schedule 40 pipe cap to fit over the end of my round chamber then had a neopreme quad ring made to fit to fit the rim of the cap. Once the vaccum starts the cap is pulled down tightly on the gasket. You can also have a groove cut in the inside of the cap lip and put an o-ring in the groove for an additional seal. There will no need to glue it on. Also the flat caps are better than the round caps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> I had a friend mill the inside of a PVC schedule 40 pipe cap to fit over the end of my round chamber then had a neopreme quad ring made to fit to fit the rim of the cap. Once the vaccum starts the cap is pulled down tightly on the gasket. You can also have a groove cut in the inside of the cap lip and put an o-ring in the groove for an additional seal.



Was this a top cap or a bottom cap? Andrews issue appears to be the bottom of the chamber and I'd wonder if it'd stay leak proof even without vacuum unless he glued it.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 14, 2016)

I went to Hobby Lobby and got a 5" diameter glass cylinder with a solid bottom. The glass is over a 1/4" thick which is more than enough. I then ordered a 5" SCH 40 PVC cap and had it turned to fit snugly then got the quad ring. I drilled and tapped the cap for the fittings. If you can get a flat cap you can groove the inner rim of the cap lid for the Quad ring so the vacuum doesn't such the ring out of place, otherwise you will have to glue in place.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Might look at something like this one... Although I don't have a clue what Cactus Juice would do to the rubber gasket on it.


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 15, 2016)

Andrew what about something like these

http://www.oatey.com/products/mechanical-test-plugs/kwik-n-sure/kwik-n-sure-plugs

Does anyone know if cactus juice degrades rubber?


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2016)

El Guapo, does it look like this ?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

I guess I don't know anything about balloon anatomy. Danged doctors no wonder they make the big bucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 19, 2016)

I used a generic sch 40 PVC cap from HD and I'm getting -29.5" Hg now. I'm quite pleased! Bonus: I'm driving to San Antonio tomorrow to pick up my new bandsaw!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Has anyone ever used a plastic DWV flexible cap for a chamber with cactus juice? I had a removable cap fail on me and thought this looked like a potentially viable option. I can buy a PVC cap and glue, but I would prefer to keep the ability to remove the cap for cleaning. Is there any reason not to use this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/4-in-Plastic-DWV-Flexible-Cap-PQC-104/100372305



Just an FYI for the future if you find yourself with only a rubber cap - you could actually use that rubber cap if you cut a piece of 1/2" HDPE/LEXAN/PLEXI etc. the exact size of the tube O.D. then clamp the cap over it. That would work just fine. Heck on a small tube like 4" I bet 1/4" manmade stuff would work.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## F.W.von (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, like he said, put a wood disk under the rubber clamp cap to keep it from getting sucked in


----------



## rhossack (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm coming to the party late here and may not understand the reason of "why" a rubber top and if I'm off base I apologize.

I have lots of different chambers (most are glass vases and found at Hobby Lobby) I use and on 90% of them I now simply take a piece of MDF or 1/4" plywood and turn it round on the lathe and I use 1/16"(?) composite cork I got from Autozone or O'rielly's that I use contact cement to glue to the bottom of the plywood or MDF.


----------



## Randy Gill (May 1, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> El Guapo, does it look like this ?
> 
> View attachment 99501


Where do you get the clear pipe? I have looked for quite some time now and can not find it or I'm just not looking for the correct word in google


----------



## DaveHawk (May 2, 2016)

Randy Gill said:


> Where do you get the clear pipe? I have looked for quite some time now and can not find it or I'm just not looking for the correct word in google


Randy I used a glass cylinder chamber and I used plexiglass for the top.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I used a generic sch 40 PVC cap from HD and I'm getting -29.5" Hg now. I'm quite pleased! Bonus: I'm driving to San Antonio tomorrow to pick up my new bandsaw!!!



NEW SAW????? What??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> NEW SAW????? What??


Yep! Got me a 14" Rikon and two new blades are in the mail. It's about time I got myself a bandsaw!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Yep! Got me a 14" Rikon and two new blades are in the mail. It's about time I got myself a bandsaw!!



New or used?
Congrats


----------



## El Guapo (May 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> New or used?
> Congrats


Used but only lightly

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Randy Gill (May 2, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Yep! Got me a 14" Rikon and two new blades are in the mail. It's about time I got myself a bandsaw!!


I have this saw and I have had it for many years now. If you need blades for it I can get them here in town for around $10.00 each versus what you would pay woodcraft for a 67 1/2" blade. They also ship pretty cheap


----------



## El Guapo (May 2, 2016)

Randy Gill said:


> I have this saw and I have had it for many years now. If you need blades for it I can get them here in town for around $10.00 each versus what you would pay woodcraft for a 67 1/2" blade. They also ship pretty cheap


That would be great! What kind of blades are they? I got the Rikon 10-321 which takes a 99 3/4" blade. I am finding that it is not a very common blade length.


----------



## Randy Gill (May 3, 2016)

I will get you the info when I get home from work in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Used but only lightly



no pics- no saw............................

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> no pics- no saw............................


fair enough, fair enough... I'll get some tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 4, 2016)

Jealousy, oh jealousy! That is what I have been looking for. Couldn't get one right now if I wanted to. 4 jaw independent chuck, chainsaw and then bandsaw.


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Jealousy, oh jealousy! That is what I have been looking for. Couldn't get one right now if I wanted to. 4 jaw independent chuck, chainsaw and then bandsaw.



Dang Les, if I had known you were wanting one, I had one exactly like this I could've sold you cheap about a month ago. (You just couldn't tell Andrew about it!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Randy Gill (May 4, 2016)

@El Guapo here is the link for where I get my band saw blades. They make them to order and are very reasonable
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...y.net/&usg=AFQjCNH4uGPRIv6xd706zYWJjvVrvbOGLA


----------

